# Teeth Cleaning



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I just bought some tooth pastes and brushes for Piper to start cleaning her teeth. I did a lot of research before getting her, but this was one thing I did not look into. As when I had dogs as a kid this never was done. We always gave them stuff chew on and was "suppose" to clean there teeth too. 

How many here clean their dogs teeth by brushing them? I did try it tonight with the figure brush. Not sure it did much, as she tried to more lick it. But she also still has her baby teeth. I do know the point of starting it now is for her to get use to it later. I do have an email into my vet to as if this really needs to be done. 

Just asking on weather people do it here and if those's that have been doing it are having good results with older dogs.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We did it religiously at first. Then less so, now it is fair to say we have totally lapsed. I did find his toothbrush recently and he loved having his teeth brushed!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have tried many times to brush Molly's teeth but she isn't a big fan. She licks off most of the toothpaste and just bites on the finger brush so I can guiltily say that I don't brush them daily


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

I recommend marrow bones and they just chew the marrow thats in the bone which cleans there teeth
I've tried chicken carcase/wings for months but it didn't work so my sister thought of marrow bones and works perfectly 
Charlis teeth were pearly white within 2 days 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'll try the toothpaste and brushes, they really didn't cost that much. But the marrow bones sound like a good ideal. As I would think they keep their teeth down to, keep them from getting to sharp... I think that's what we did with our dogs, was give them stuff like that to chew on.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I do brush Lady's teeth, not as often as I should, licking it is ok, just try and keep brushing while they lick, I found the brush that goes on your finger better to use as you could really get it in there.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I do brush Lady's teeth, not as often as I should, licking it is ok, just try and keep brushing while they lick, I found the brush that goes on your finger better to use as you could really get it in there.


My OH brushes Frank's teeth like once a week, I think. She uses the finger brush, as well, and just brushes through the lick. When the licking is done, he bites, but she just continues to move the brush through is mouth and it works kinda well.


----------



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

Funnily enough we brought a toothbrush and paste for Oakley on Tuesday. We were just wondering when to start, as he is currently 9 weeks old. Likelihood is we will give it a go, but I. Would be surprised if we stick with it long term, we will probably go the marrow bone route instead.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus likes routines. We have tea at ten and three each day and he always gets a milkbone treat. If we could somehow add in the toothbrush I know he'd like it. My advice is start young!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I tried teeth brushing early but I have not been consistent. I did thought always pull things out of their mouth so they got used to opening up their mouths from me. Now I just open their mouths and brush. But they also like the toothpaste. So that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well did her second tooth brushing... Also try the regular brushes just to see how she would. I couldn't really tell how she likes it. We will see as time goes on.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder how often we are supposed to brush their teeth?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I wonder how often we are supposed to brush their teeth?


I brush it like my sister used to brush my nieces teeth when she was little. Open their mouth and brushing over all their teeth. I figure most of it is get thing the tooth paste on all the teeth. I also use the bigger brush as the smaller sides seemed to roll. But I could be doing it all wrong.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My vet is always telling me to make teeth brushing part of the daily routine. I must say I am lazy and forgetful about it! They don't really mind it and love the chicken flavoured toothpaste so there is no excuse really!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just did Rufus's and feel I deserve a gold star! Why is there no gold star in the emoticons? 

He was fine, I think he kind of likes it.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I use the tropiclean tooth gel, I sometimes use it with a tooth brush or rub it round his teeth and gums with my finger. It can also be put on a ragger toy so it acts as a flosser. Jasper also has the teeth cleaning chew sticks! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

